# My little genius!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

It's as if Dexter woke up yesterday and said, "Today, I'm going to do everything mommy wants me to do."
He FINALLY figured out how to sleep IN his bag (rather than dig under it)
He FINALLY figured out his litter box! He was eating, stopped (it's hard to get him to stop) walked over to his litter box and both peed and pooped, then went back to eating.
Annnnnd! We're on our way to switching to a bowl instead of a bottle! He actually drank out of the bowl!!! (With my encouragement and then switched back to the bottle... but that's step 1 right? Figure out it's water?)
It's the best week ever.
And with that, I leave you with this photo of my genius. (Hahaha I know everyone elses baby does all this, but I was starting to think it was never going to happen!) 
I'm just so proud of him! He's growing and learning so fast!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so happy for you, congrats! It's great when they finally catch on and come around


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's as smart as he is cute!!
Don't worry - he'll do what you want just to show you he can do it - then he'll go back to doing what HE wants! :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

PJM said:


> Don't worry - he'll do what you want just to show you he can do it - then he'll go back to doing what HE wants! :lol:


Ugh i hope not! his fleece liners are coming in the mail soon haha


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

That photo is too cute!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

That's terrific! way to go Dexter!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

that photo is ridiculously cute! dexter is so adorable! yay for his achievements!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry - he'll do what you want just to show you he can do it - then he'll go back to doing what HE wants! :lol:
> ...


Yup, that's what Norman did! "Look, I can use the littler tray like a good little boy! Well, that was fun, time to to pee on your couch!" Jerk. :lol: I think I finally have him trained on using the littler tray while he's on the couch again by giving him a "treat" when he uses it. It's just a piece of his favourite food, but he always acts as though they're treats when I offer them by hand. So if Dexter does start to deviate, bribing with treats seems to be a good way to get them back on track.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

UPDATE! We have bowl drinking, ladies and gentleman! Without prompting! GENIUSSS!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha He really DID wake up yesterday and said "i'm going to be good!"
Lets hope it stays that way!! Hooray!!! Goodbye, evil water bottle!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

HOORAYYY GOOD JOB DEXTER~~~


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

What a smart little hedgie! I hope my Dexter will figure out how to use a litter box before long :? i think he will with a lot of training.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*offers Dex a mealie* Smarts and looks eh lil guy? Way to go!


----------

